# Shoving trees (apologies to John-in-GA)



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been out in the pasture the last couple of days. I finally got the chance to pile up some of the trees I cut down 4-5 weeks ago. I have 5 of these piles that are about 60 feet across and 25 foot tall. My tractors are hidden behind this pile. I used my 8N to pull the trailer in the photo. I shoved all the big ones I could and picked up the small ones with the trailer.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I can hear those poor baby Christmas trees crying from here. :furious: 


Better watch out or the tree huggers will come after you.:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Great! They can hug them all the way to the pile!:furious: :furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice looking land FF, the effort and accomplishment just jumps off the screen!! (note: I saw the pasture before)!!  tiphat


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The little "ridge" of dirt you see in the foreground of the photo is where they put in rural water 1 1/2 years ago. I need to get over there and cut the ridge down and seed it. Probably wait until Fall, though.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *I can hear those poor baby Christmas trees crying from here…….. *


Harry, my wife says anyone who would do that to those cute little Christmas Trees would shoot Bambi. 

She is a tree hugger and I suspect a member in good standing at PETA, so should she ask about this I’m going to say it must have been someone impersonating me. At least, that is my story and I’m sticking to it. 
:spinsmile


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Bambi steaks.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm!:homereat:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Can we say Wuss!!   

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/WaitaSecond.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------

